# Aluminum top stains wood...



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a Craftsman professional router table (61181) and the aluminum surface stains thw wood. Tried sanding the surface ... no better. Can't cover it with wood cuz rulers will then be hidden...
Any ideas are appreciated...thanks in advance...Nick


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi *Nick* - I've a number of AL table tops and I am assuming that you are talking about 'black/grey' stains on the wood? 

I have noticed this problem over the years - not major issue for me, but does occur and likely related to oxidation of the AL - take a look @ THIS FORUM THREAD which may help; and hopefully others will 'chime in' w/ a solution. Good luck!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Nickp said:


> I have a Craftsman professional router table (61181) and the aluminum surface stains thw wood. Tried sanding the surface ... no better. Can't cover it with wood cuz rulers will then be hidden...
> Any ideas are appreciated...thanks in advance...Nick


Hi nick - Once the anodizing wears off the bare aluminum will leave marks. Sanding just aggravates the problem. I had that happen with a MLCS router plate once. In that case, I just painted it with Rustoleum appliance enamel. I used it that way for a year or so and retired the table. Another suggestion, I priced this option but didn't try it due to the wait time, would be to have the top powder coated. I also thought about just covering it with high pressure laminate but those tables are generally ridged and I doubt you would get enough glue surface for a reliable bond.
Maybe just salvage the legs and make or buy another top. 
Good luck.


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

It may help to apply a wax to the top. I wax all of my metal surfaces.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

+1 on the wax. My band saw and table saw tables are both aluminum and I keep them well waxed. I have never had this problem of wood being stained. I might add that you should not use automobile wax on your woodworking surfaces. Instead use furniture wax (Johnson's or Minwax). The auto wax has chemicals in it that will react with the wood.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You might also consider spraying on a couple or three light coats of _clear_ ACRYLIC specifically. Not lacquer.
Acrylic is rock hard and should give you a really good wear surface.
KRYLON is the brand that comes to mind, but I'm sure their are tons of other good Acrylics out there.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I agree you should wax it regularly


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wax. And when i go too long between waxing, it shows on my wood. Like now.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It's been said around here for many years, (not all agree) that aluminum makes a lousy table, for the reason you have found.
A laminate covering, or replacement are your best options.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

My apologies for not responding sooner...thank you Dave, John, Richard, George, Dan, Doug, Earl and Mike...I have some good wood wax (I think) that I have put on the top...Butcher's "Bowling Alley" wax and it seems to have done the trick.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Skittles*

Heh
"...Butcher's "Bowling Alley" wax
All sorts of images spring to mind!"
A whole 'nother use for router tables.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wax it.


----------

